# Watch the Giro for free



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I came home and saw that I get the frickin Giro on my channel 11-3, universalsports. COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a roof antenna and 11-3 is KNTVDT3. This channel is not on Directv.

It is also on their website, http://universalsports.com/
They seem to be playing the live feed each morning, and also have the video on demand for us to watch at our leisure. The video quality is very good.

Watch the end of stage 4. It is good.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm watching the live feed online.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Channel 187 for the comcast digital subscribers. 

Yes, it was nice watching over the air while at my mother's place on sunday, who doesn't have cable or satellite.

They also had that international hockey tournament afterwards, which is nice since my family are big hockey fans.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Man, I'm watching stage 6 right now. Just finished stage 5. So awesome! I hope they will air the TdF as well.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I got it for free on justintv. Just make sure to use IE..


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm going to try to get an antenna for my tv to try to get this OTA. But watching online has been awesome! Especially since it's on demand if you miss it.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

rollinrob said:


> I got it for free on justintv. Just make sure to use IE..


What about those of us on ...

Safari?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> I got it for free on justintv. Just make sure to use IE..


isnt it free on universal?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes, free on universal.

Going to be good to see if Lance can show some form in the 2nd set of montanas...

And, is there a question if Horner isn't the strongest dude on the Astana team? He is riding circles around his heads of state...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up - While on travel much better than whats on the local tube.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

grrrah said:


> Channel 187 for the comcast digital subscribers.
> 
> Yes, it was nice watching over the air while at my mother's place on sunday, who doesn't have cable or satellite.
> 
> They also had that international hockey tournament afterwards, which is nice since my family are big hockey fans.


Seriously? It's 115 for me on Comcast Digital. Is 187 an HD version of it? cause it doesn't show up on the channel listings.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Super bummer for Horner...


----------

